# Compound blocks diabetes 1 progress in mice & human cells: 139,735 drugs were tested



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

"We are basically throwing a monkey wrench into the machinery" ? and the principals are the same for other autoimmune disorders & infectious diseases as well.

Researchers at the University of Colorado School of Medicine have found a molecule that can prevent the development of type 1 diabetes in mice - and has a similar effect on human cells from diabetic patients.

The findings, published Oct 31 by The Journal of Immunology,* open a new and promising avenue in the fight against type I diabetes ? but also other autoimmune disorders like rheumatoid arthritis, multiple sclerosis and celiac disease.

http://www.prohealth.com/library/showarticle.cfm?libid=16614


----------

